# Moving to Toronto



## Bear71 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Guys

I wonder if anyone can help. I am about to be offered a job in Toronto to start as soon as I can.

I've not had time to speak with authorities etc yet.

Can I get a quick (short term) visa? Do I need a medical?

Anything else I need to consider - I've seen that I need proof of money - do I need that if I have a job to go to?

Thanks

Barney


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Bear71 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I wonder if anyone can help. I am about to be offered a job in Toronto to start as soon as I can.
> 
> ...


Hello Barney,
Unfortunately there is no such thing as a quick or short term visa. The prospective employer will require to apply to the Government for what's known as a LMO which, if granted, will allow him to hire you. This will take quite some time and there is no guaranteed it will be granted if the Government believes there are plenty of Canadian residents well qualified for the position. You will need a medical. If the LMO is granted, you have a successful medical examination and obtain a 2 year Temporary Work Permit y.ou do not require to show any proof of funds.
If you have any further questions, please ask.


----------



## Lindavid6 (Nov 7, 2010)

I work in Ontario on a work permit, have had two LMO's granted, and have never had a medical.


----------

